# 4 lane oval



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

how hard would it be to router a simple 4 lane oval on a 4x8 board??? and how much work would have to go into it?


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*router guru*

hi dunk

there is a routed track wizard named luf .. he lives in vancouver, b.c., canada, and provides everything one needs, in terms of nelp (videos and written), photos, tips, insiration, and, most importantly maybe, router jigs!

his website is: oldslotracer.com 

his site is currently "not responding", but he has assured us all that it will be up in a few days .. check there later for everything routed! :thumbsup: 


btw .. i have a routed track .. it's seven sheets of MDF (28 X 8), five lanes, cost about $700, and took about 100 hours to build - routing, sanding, painting, sanding, sealing, sanding, taping, and then wiring .. be warned tho : once you race on one, you may never go back to plastic!

hope this helps

buh bye :wave: :wave: 

the alberta clipper :jest:


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*some insiration*

here are a few pics of my track to inspire you ... this baby is 1:32 scale








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 

of course, with a routed track, the lanes don't have to be equi-distant ...








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 

and five lanes are so cool!








[/IMG] 

so, don't be worried .. pull out the router and make some sawdust man!

buh bye again :wave: :wave: 

the alberta clipper :jest:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

what did you use to route the slot ho cars on an oval like that with slide guides would be good


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*tools*

hi again



> what did you use to route the slot


a PorterCable 690 router, powering a 1/8" carbide bit .. as there were seven sheets to route, it took three new bits to do the job, but an oval on a single sheet should be easier/quicker .. :thumbsup: 

here's a "combined" pic of the track ..








[/IMG] 

cheerio .. :wave: :wave: 

the alberta clipper :jest:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

does it rout the slot and the copper tape slots or just the slot?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's one dirtlatemodel from HRW just did in 1/43rd scale.

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9.showMessage?topicID=4992.topic


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Slots for tape? We don't need no stinkin' slots*



Dunk2011 said:


> does it rout the slot and the copper tape slots or just the slot?


The only slot that gets cut is the guide slot itself...
The tape just sticks to the top of the track surface...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I recall seeing a router bit that was used that would allow you to set the braid flush with the actual running surface that the tires would run on. If you just lay the braid ontop of the surface, I'd think you be setting yourself up for some issues when you start running the cars. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

what about copper tape straight onto the board do the cars sit right like that or does it look like its pulling a whellie?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The copper tape is thin...
It sits flat on the top surface of the board...


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

The copper tape is thin...
It sits flat on the top surface of the board...


this sounds too easy


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well...*



Dunk2011 said:


> this sounds too easy


Not quite...
It does take a bit of patience...
Over at SCI (Slot Car Illustrated) they have a bunch of guys that have a blast making these types of tracks...
Take a look...
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

I plan on doing one myself sometime...


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

will it work to router the top lane then make a jig with guide pins so the pins are in the routered lane then the router bit is carving the next lane?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

alberta clipper said:


> hi dunk
> 
> there is a routed track wizard named luf .. he lives in vancouver, b.c., canada, and provides everything one needs, in terms of nelp (videos and written), photos, tips, insiration, and, most importantly maybe, router jigs!
> 
> ...


MAN THAT IS A GREAT SITE, I WONDER IF HE HAS HO TOOLS?


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm doing the same in HO:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Enjoy!

Richard


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you get any further on your track Richard? I was looking at your site and saw your last information was back in December last year with the rail installation problem. Was curious to see how your track came out- it looked like it came out great.


----------

